# Tivo + Roku



## snickell (Jan 23, 2017)

I wish TiVo and Roku would become compatible so I can use them together. I have Tivo and a antenna but would like to get Roku so we could have move viewing options.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

So get a Roku. What's "incompatible" about the devices? Having one doesn't preclude having the other, even for setups w/ just a single HDMI input since an HDMI switch w/ remote can be had for a reasonable cost.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have both hooked up to two of my TVs. I just change the input to HDMI2 if I want to go through the Roku and off I go.  They really don't have a need to communicate with each other.


----------



## snickell (Jan 23, 2017)

Okay thanks.


----------



## snickell (Jan 23, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> So get a Roku. What's "incompatible" about the devices? Having one doesn't preclude having the other, even for setups w/ just a single HDMI input since an HDMI switch w/ remote can be had for a reasonable cost.


Ok thanks


----------



## snickell (Jan 23, 2017)

sharkster said:


> I have both hooked up to two of my TVs. I just change the input to HDMI2 if I want to go through the Roku and off I go.  They really don't have a need to communicate with each other.


Ok thanks


----------



## sdihome (May 27, 2016)

I just "cut the cord" and bought a TiVo Roamio. I tried other DVR's and none of them where even close to being as "polished" as the TiVo. A big reason why I bought the TiVo is because it has some apps (Netflix, Amazon Video and Plex, etc.) I also have a Roku. Two reasons I still use the Roku. First, many, many more apps. Second, Roku has some of the apps needed for the streaming services like Sling TV and soon DirecTV NOW. It would make a lot of (business) sense for TiVo to add apps for the streaming services. They could advertise the TiVo as the "all in one solution for Cord Cutters". The next best solution would be to a app for the Roku. Then it would be possible to go to one place (devise) for all of your entertainment. Apps are probably expensive to develop, but I would think either TiVo or Roku would make back the investment in the app fairly fast with increased sales of their products.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I would love to see TiVo be able to integrate directv now and the other linear apps into their guide. Recording would be a bonus.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

sdihome said:


> It would make a lot of (business) sense for TiVo to add apps for the streaming services. They could advertise the TiVo as the "all in one solution for Cord Cutters". The next best solution would be to a app for the Roku. Then it would be possible to go to one place (devise) for all of your entertainment. Apps are probably expensive to develop, but I would think either TiVo or Roku would make back the investment in the app fairly fast with increased sales of their products.


Tivo does not write the apps, so the providers need to see the benefit from porting to the platform. Contact the service providers.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

been using a tivo and roku on the same tv for years. hardly touch the roku now except for showtime anytime and my tv provider VOD since netflix and hbo go are now on the tivo.


----------

